# I don't know what to do.



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't know how I feel, so don't hate me. 

A few things on my mind.

Can we still have a simple single river that divides the island in to two large parts without all the levels?
I don't want to get lost. I liked the flat town of NL style much better, and for me, would be easier to landscape.

Mostly, It didn't feel like AC.

I think what I didn't like the most besides the plastic blobs of hair, was the 'Nook Miles Tickets'. 

Why tickets? 
Can't we pay things off and unlock things with good old fashoned AC Bells anymore?

The Nook Phone. Bare with me here folks.
I've had only a mobile phone (not a PC) since 2007, and looking at the Nook Phone with it's Nook miles 'tickets', and the bland UI of the whole inventory made me feel like I went from my Android, to another more bland OS.

Months to unlock apps?
The very word 'app' makes me cringe. 

I liked Main Street, and having things in a certain place, though it was good to see familiar shop NPC's, I thought, or hoped they would set up shop elsewhere, as it feels like a themed island will be hard with shops everywhere. Though I think we choose where they go?

This feels like Tom Nook/Nintendo is in full control, and we are under the illusion of being in control.

The paths you can't make until later on I think, when your island is fully decked out?

How do we do that if we can't landscape paths early on?

I mean, that's the first thing I would do, and even then, it's just confusing, like a sandbox.

How long do we have to water flowers before we get something like a beautiful town ordinance? 
I hope there is one or I'd end up with a flowerless island. LOL

I kinda miss the simpler AC.

I feel that not many questions were really answered, only that there will be an 'offer' to get PC items(?) and that will no doubt, cost more real money. 

The first update is right away, so we can get an Easter event that should already be part of the game. So right away it's a data drain, for my offline game.

Christmas is an event too.
Why aren't Zipper and Jingle already programmed in for Easter and Christmas? 

Why are these regular in game events now in a downloadable update, like the PC seasonal updates?

The museum looked nice.

On to bushes that I love. 
Not a single one.

Weed looking grass that looks permanent covers quite a bit of the plastic grass that has barely a trace of the triangle/square/round pattern(s) I was used to.

The graphics for me are kind of a shiny plastic, with little definition. 
One eagle villager (Keaton?) looked like he was made of paper. No dimentions or depth.

Again, don't hate me for this.

The amiibo function was what?
Meet them but no mention of being able to invite them to move in, and no RV's with the amiibo items?
Maybe that happens on Harvey's island.

Again, no information on character limits.

Ok. That's it.
I just don't know what to do.


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 20, 2020)

I can understand the "It didn't feel like AC" sentiment a little bit. When they showed the terraforming, it took me aback a little at first with the amount of power we have, and the lack of some NPCs is a little concerning.

To be bluntly honest, we can't know everything until the game comes out. We have no idea if we unlock path building 2 weeks or 2 months into the game. If you're having doubt on if you'll like the game or not, then just wait to see reviews and feature after the game comes out (I'm pretty sure you've said something along these lines before, but please correct me if I'm wrong).

While it's another step into the almost psuedo-builder direction, I'm trying to go into this game with an open mind. A lot of the changes Nintendo has made seemed to be with the idea of making life easier for the player.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The amiibo function was what?
> Meet them but no mention of being able to invite them to move in, and no RV's with the amiibo items?
> Maybe that happens on Harvey's island.



you know the campsite in acnl, where a random villager could move into it and you could invite them or not? that's how amiibo cards work. they didn't saying anything about the rv amiibos, but they probably work just the same. 

anyway i think this game just isn't for you. you didn't mention anything positive in your original post, which seems to me you're just looking for negatives anyways. just don't get it until there's gameplay out, or you could just get it anyway and prepare yourself to hate it or something.


----------



## Lyraa (Feb 20, 2020)

I see what you mean, it is a massive change, I personally love all the new features but the only one I'm a bit "meh" on is the crafting, but I haven't played the game yet so my opinion may change. 
Perhaps wait until there's gameplay footage on YouTube if you're really unsure about purchasing it.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 20, 2020)

Yeah the game isn't for everyone, I'm sorry you didn't connect with it. They did change a lot in this game. Way more than they ever had. It is a jarring shock I bet.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i get where you’re coming from - it’s a lot to process and a lot of new features that don’t feel entirely like animal crossing. like others have said, maybe wait and see until there’s gameplay/new info out there to determine whether or not you want the game.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 20, 2020)

I mean we literally saw 25 mins worth of a game that one could potentially spend thousands of hours in so let’s not judge too hastily shall we


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 20, 2020)

There will still be bells in the game. I think the Nook Tickets are used to pay off the getaway package and redeem them for those special items. After you upgrade to a house that’s when you start paying off your mortgage.
And we don’t know how long it takes before we get the builder’s permit, it could be unlocked on the first day for all we know.

Like you said, a lot of questions you may have had still were not answered, and with such a massive information overload we’ll come up with even more questions.

As for the special events through updates, I’m sure we’ll still have the regular holiday experiences from past games, this will just be an extension to the holiday if you choose to participate. But that’s just an assumption.

You can either wait a little while after NH releases to learn more about the game before you decide to buy it, or take your chances and learn as you play. Change isn’t easy for most people, but  I bet you’re gonna fall in love with the game in due time, lol.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for your replies.

I was acually looking for the positives, and said I liked the museum. That was nice.

I don't want the game to 'not be for me', as I've been playing AC since 2005. I have been looking forward to NH like everyone else.

I want my flat town, with one river that divides it, and no levels.

Can we still have that?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 20, 2020)

I get what you mean about it not feeling like AC. But there would be complaints from people if it was too similar to the past games.

 I would think you could have a simple river style since you can terraform now. 

 You can invite the villagers to your campsite then to your town. 

The phone is no different than the other menus in the game in the past. Works the same way.

 Maybe the paths are unlocked early on. I hope so anyway.

 I don't really see an issue with the free updates. Holidays aren't close anyways. 

Idk I think it is great this feels like a completely new experience. It really feels like a game that will have things to do years down the line. I used to time travel in all the games before this and reset my games so often. This feels like a game where you can really give your island a new makeover when you get bored. No need to reset.  

Maybe you should hold off on buying it since it seems like the cons outweighs the pros for you.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I was acually looking for the positives, and said I liked the museum. That was nice.
> 
> ...



i imagine terraforming can get you a flatter town, maybe not a fully flat town but. flatter than the start.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

And.. microtransactions, it said there would be an offer to get PC items.

I hope it's not many microtransactions and just one big one. (Not an expensive one.)

I downloaded the direct.
I'm watching it a few times to try and get a better feel from it.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> And.. microtransactions, it said there would be an offer to get PC items.
> 
> I hope it's not many microtransactions and just one big one. (Not an expensive one.)
> 
> ...



they said there would be a collaboration between the two games; acpc has had a collab with mario, splatoon, and pokemon before and you didn't necessarily need microtransactions to do the events (i think the splatoon one had cookies). and i've said earlier that it would be a very un-nintendo like move (and rly dumb) to add microtransactions to acnh because it's a $60+ game and it's targeted more towards children unlike acpc (i feel like phone apps are targeted towards teenagers and up).

and even if there are microtransactions people would probably be willing to buy items and trade them for bells or something. perhaps people will even figure out how to dupe and then trade. i guess  those things are kind of illegal but you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes.

but a lot of things are just speculation at this point. nothing is truly set in stone, like we've been shown more things that answer our questions and instead of being satisfied we just get even more questions lol


----------



## tajikey (Feb 20, 2020)

Been following your posts for a couple weeks, John, and it seems you lack the confidence to make a purchase, afraid you will have essentially wasted a whole bunch of money on something that ultimately doesn't satisfy your wants.

I would suggest you give it a week or two after release. Maybe watch some Twitch streams and YouTube videos, as well as read the posts from those of us around here that are day 1 players. None of us know everything, and are privileged to all the same information as you. I don't think there's anything Nintendo can release and/or tease that will convince me NOT to get this game. Everything they've shown us today has only further solidified my unhealthy obsession with the series.

TL;DR: Wait a week or two after release to pull the trigger. Granted, you'll miss out on the AC Switch, but that's nothing compared to buyer's remorse.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> And.. microtransactions, it said there would be an offer to get PC items.
> 
> I hope it's not many microtransactions and just one big one. (Not an expensive one.)
> 
> ...



My interpretation of Pocket Camp and New Horizons is that linking them up give you bonus items for free. Similar to how you did in New Leaf, from Happy Home Designer, after the Welcome Amiibo update. We don't know for sure yet if that's the case, but I have a feeling it is.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 20, 2020)

I get what you're saying. It's true that this game is very different from New Leaf, and even more drastically different from the previous AC games.

However I don't think that's a negative. Video games evolve over time as technology changes and new possibilities emerge. The newest Zelda: Breath of the Wild is absolutely nothing like the original 1984 Legend of Zelda. And thank goodness it's not.

I suggest you keep an open mind. No, the game is not going to be exactly like previous AC games. It still has the classic "Animal Crossing" features though (villagers moving in and out, your own house to design and upgrade, letters to send, clothes to design and collect, a museum to flesh out, the NPCs that we know and love, etc), it just has more features added and its own take on the AC world. That's simply the reality of game development. The next Animal Crossing game will probably be out in several years, on an entirely new platform, with even more different features and graphics.

You have to expect these types of things with a new game, otherwise of course you'll be disappointed.


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 20, 2020)

To me, and I could be wrong, it seems like you want, more or less, the same exact experience you've already had from past games. And, honestly, you're better off not buying it if that's what you want. They basically recycled Wild World when they made City Folk and it disappointed a lot of people.

Personally, I'm really happy with these changes. I'm too lazy to write a whole essay, but in essence, I feel the animals act so much livelier, town building is a strong focus with new innovations, and customizing, creating, and sharing with others are all vastly improved upon. And, they've still managed to really focus on the tiny details which is what Animal Crossing is all about at its core to me. 

As far as terraforming goes (because some think this is anti-Animal Crossing), I think it's 100% a welcome change. As I posted in another thread, some people believe that Animal Crossing is a game where you must roll with the punches and accept things as they are, but why? I'm over resetting for hours trying to find the perfect map that still has flaws. I'm over villagers moving on top of a whole area that took me HOURS to arrange. Now, I can finally build my town the way I truly want to see it, while having to deal with lesser drawbacks. Already I am thinking of lots of different things, from a lighthouse placed on a cliff, to secret pathways around my town, to even little islands within my town. It's all very exciting, and I'm super happy they've implemented this feature.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm still getting it.
I'm just watching the direct a few more times.

I do still have my preorder.


----------



## mayortash (Feb 20, 2020)

The great thing about animal crossing is you get to play how you want. So if you want a flat town? Then make it happen. Don?t like the Nook miles? The direct said they?re optional - and the stuff you unlock? Not required to continue playing your way. Want a Main Street? You can build it. New Horizons is entirely about making the island your own so if you want to make it like NL then go for it.

As for ?micro-transactions? it?s always going to have been about the Switch Online membership. It was the same on other game boxes. It?s fine. If you don?t like the Pocket Camp offer you don?t have to link your game. It?s totally fine. The direct is not the entirety of the game and there?ll be a lot more to see and uncover as you play.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

mayortash said:


> As for “micro-transactions” it’s always going to have been about the Switch Online membership. It was the same on other game boxes.


MK8D doesn't have it


----------



## mayortash (Feb 20, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> MK8D doesn't have it


Wasn?t Switch Online announced after Mario Kart came out though?


----------



## Speeny (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm still getting it.
> I'm just watching the direct a few more times.
> 
> I do still have my preorder.


Glad you do. I think you?ll come to appreciate the game more once you?re actually playing it. It?ll be such a fresh experience that you may find you love it and nothing will bother you.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

I was thinking about you John! I was wondering what you thought of the direct and all the changes.

The good news is that we now have the ability to set up the island exactly how we want. But, we won't have the power to do that right from the start. So, you could totally make a flat town with one river and have it set up exactly the way you wanted it with even the shops right in town. But, you won't be able to do so from day one.

I do think that in your case, since there are some major deal-breakers for you, would be to wait a couple of weeks after the launch and see what is and what isn't possible from other people trying it out. Or you could take a risk and get it from the start and try to evolve your expectations and play style with the game to discover a unique play style experience that works for you with the game.

We don't know everything about the game yet and I don't think we will until the game comes out and people start playing it. The best thing is that you will still have a good month to think it over.


----------



## Marmalade B (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The first update is right away, so we can get an Easter event that should already be part of the game. So right away it's a data drain, for my offline game.
> 
> Christmas is an event too.
> Why aren't Zipper and Jingle already programmed in for Easter and Christmas?
> ...



I feel like they did this because they didn?t want people time traveling to experience the event before others who don?t want to TT. Either that or to anticipate the events to make more savoury.


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 20, 2020)

Does anyone know if the in-game keyboard for chatting will still exist? I got worried they'd take it away after I saw there was a keyboard in NookLink.


----------



## mayortash (Feb 20, 2020)

Tinkalila said:


> Does anyone know if the in-game keyboard for chatting will still exist? I got worried they'd take it away after I saw there was a keyboard in NookLink.



There?s the in game keyboard for the letters so I?m going to say yes? It would feel odd to restrict folks to using their phones to chat online in game.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 20, 2020)

i really hope you enjoy it more in gameplay! i can see how the new announcements are divisive because they deviate so heavily from the animal crossing norm.
they didn't announce anything on character count but the direct shows a town called 'nintenland' which makes me think it has increased anyway.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 20, 2020)

The phone really just replaces a more clunkier menu, and games will use modern technology no matter what. A lot of things were still left up in the air, but I think the updates are just there to force everyone to have the events at the same time whereas characters as KK have to be unlocked as usual, but the amiibo figure will unlock some things you can do with the characters. I think the party room we saw for afterwards was whatever the amiibos will get? Like an optional amiibo house where there's always a festival.

I think most importantly Nintendo added a lot of (online) features that you can easily ignore and not worry about. Like the minigames and the Tortimer island in New Leaf changed absolutely nothing about the core gameplay. It's just going to be a fun experience where Nintendo listened to the feedback about landscaping. Someone on YouTube made a compilation about additional 4 minutes of new content which was taken from the new website, and it showcased some more villager interaction and dialogue which gives you a better feel for what we're familiar with. I think New Horizon is just a premium New Leaf in all the best ways. 

Also, on another note, I'm not sure if it was mentioned anywhere, but I think _any_ path and actual path might be different. Like you can create dirt paths from the get go before you unlock everything else, at least that's the impression that I got from the first complete trailer. I don't think they would offer us this much and then leave us hanging for the beginning. Maybe we get landscaping after the day one tutorial? Who knows.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

Just a couple of questions.

In the Bug Off, it said "Free for first timers".

Wasn't it always free?

And it says no cloud save but they can get your data back via the server in certain cases.

My question is HOW will they get my data save to begin with, in an offline game?


Also, can we TT?
Not to get items, just if we want a tree to grow, or miss a day playing and want to go back to make sure nobody is leaving.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just hope it's not like PC with all the constant events, and hope being online isn't required except for downloads.


----------



## mayortash (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Just a couple of questions.
> 
> In the Bug Off, it said "Free for first timers".
> 
> ...



I think the Bug Off is probably not going to be free after the first event. I kind of like that you?d have to pay Bells to participate. It makes it more realistic to me. Hopefully this will mean more variety in villager dialogue on those day?s too if they aren?t participating. 

You can only get your data back if you?re a switch online member and only once. So you would assumingly connect online to play with friends and it?d save your file then.

They haven?t said TTing is possible or not but they never have in Directs because it?s not a feature Nintendo ever had intended to have. So you?ll have to wait for release date and folks to try it out to actually give it a go.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

I noticed the Bug Off thing too. I think (but am not positive) that they just might charge bells for multiple times. From what I saw they are putting in more things that cost bells, so I am hoping that is part of it.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2020)

I can definitely see your point, John.  

I have a confession: When I first starting playing New Leaf, it didn't really feel like an Animal Crossing game at first.  Sure, I still liked it, but it didn't feel Animal Crossing-ish at first, as there were a lot of new features, a major graphics overhaul, and new special characters.  But the more I played it, the more I fell in love with it and realized that getting new features/characters and better game design/graphics, which I know you said you are not a fan of ... but maybe the graphics will grow on you in time, is important for every mainline Animal Crossing game that comes out.  All the new things that are implemented in each mainline game just take some time to get used to. 

And I know that we all still have a lot of questions and things we want to find out, but (and this is actually something my dad and I discussed earlier) Nintendo wants us to find out as much as we can on our own.  They want most of the things to come as a surprise to us.  The game will be more fun that way.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

mayortash said:


> I think the Bug Off is probably not going to be free after the first event. I kind of like that you?d have to pay Bells to participate. It makes it more realistic to me. Hopefully this will mean more variety in villager dialogue on those day?s too if they aren?t participating.
> 
> You can only get your data back if you?re a switch online member and only once. So you would assumingly connect online to play with friends and it?d save your file then.
> 
> They haven?t said TTing is possible or not but they never have in Directs because it?s not a feature Nintendo ever had intended to have. So you?ll have to wait for release date and folks to try it out to actually give it a go.



I don't mind paying bells in the bug off. I was just hoping it wasn't real money. 

I would get an online account to trade, and that's the only online activity I'd be partaking in. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shawna said:


> I can definitely see your point, John.
> 
> I have a confession: When I first starting playing New Leaf, it didn't really feel like an Animal Crossing game at first.  Sure, I still liked it, but it didn't feel Animal Crossing-ish at first, as there were a lot of new features, a major graphics overhaul, and new special characters.  But the more I played it, the more I fell in love with it and realized that getting new features/characters and better game design/graphics, which I know you said you are not a fan of ... but maybe the graphics will grow on you in time, is important for every mainline Animal Crossing game that comes out.  All the new things that are implemented in each mainline game just take some time to get used to.
> 
> And I know that we all still have a lot of questions and things we want to find out, but (and this is actually something my dad and I discussed earlier) Nintendo wants us to find out as much as we can on our own.  They want most of the things to come as a surprise to us.  The game will be more fun that way.



That makes sense.

NL felt weird to me after WW, but it grew on me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks everyone for your patience, understanding, and replies.

Greatly appeciated.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 20, 2020)

honestly my dude, it seems think you'll just continue to be on the fence about your decision to buy this game. you have been for a long time, and it seems that this direct has made you question even more things than you originally thought about. if you've bought the switch for specifically acnh and nothing else, i'd say just go ahead and get the game. but if you didn't buy the switch expecting to only play acnh, then just wait a few days after release for all the reviews and stuff to come out. it'll suck if you didn't want to be spoiled but you aren't gonna have peace of mind until then. and if you're on the fence about your switch, just keep your preorder and if you don't want if after you get it you can sell it. 

it's easy for me to give you advice, but i understand it's really hard to accept things when you don't even know what you want to do. this game will most definitely not be your exact cup of tea, but it may still be a tea you think tastes good. you don't have to use every feature with the game, and the fact that there's more customization just means that you can tailor your own island to your own needs. in the end animal crossing is still at its core the game where you just talk to villagers and donate things to a museum and make money and decorate a house, there were just features added for people who wanted more indepth customization to truly make the town feel like something they own and control


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't mind paying bells in the bug off. I was just hoping it wasn't real money.
> 
> I would get an online account to trade, and that's the only online activity I'd be partaking in.
> 
> ...



Glad I could help


----------



## mayortash (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't mind paying bells in the bug off. I was just hoping it wasn't real money.
> 
> I would get an online account to trade, and that's the only online activity I'd be partaking in.



Nah it won?t be real money. This close to release we would know if the game had micro transactions because that would be a HUGE factor for people to take into account when buying. 

So long as you?re going to get an online membership your game will be saved by Nintendo though so if there?s a loss or your switch gets damaged they can retrieve it for you. It?s not ideal but it?s something.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

rezberri said:


> honestly my dude, it seems think you'll just continue to be on the fence about your decision to buy this game. you have been for a long time, and it seems that this direct has made you question even more things than you originally thought about. if you've bought the switch for specifically acnh and nothing else, i'd say just go ahead and get the game. but if you didn't buy the switch expecting to only play acnh, then just wait a few days after release for all the reviews and stuff to come out. it'll suck if you didn't want to be spoiled but you aren't gonna have peace of mind until then. and if you're on the fence about your switch, just keep your preorder and if you don't want if after you get it you can sell it.
> 
> it's easy for me to give you advice, but i understand it's really hard to accept things when you don't even know what you want to do. this game will most definitely not be your exact cup of tea, but it may still be a tea you think tastes good. you don't have to use every feature with the game, and the fact that there's more customization just means that you can tailor your own island to your own needs. in the end animal crossing is still at its core the game where you just talk to villagers and donate things to a museum and make money and decorate a house, there were just features added for people who wanted more indepth customization to truly make the town feel like something they own and control



I'm going to give it a shot. As you said, at it's core it's still AC. 

I've watched the direct a few more times and I think I can work with it.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 20, 2020)

I 100% get what you're saying here. Quite a few of your points were some of my own thoughts as well, so it's kinda nice to see someone else keeping these things in mind. There are quite a few things I like about NH from what I've seen. Still, I'm going to stick with the previous installment until I can actually see people playing it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

mayortash said:


> Nah it won’t be real money. This close to release we would know if the game had micro transactions because that would be a HUGE factor for people to take into account when buying.
> 
> So long as you’re going to get an online membership your game will be saved by Nintendo though so if there’s a loss or your switch gets damaged they can retrieve it for you. It’s not ideal but it’s something.



I wouldn't be connected though as it's an offline game.
It would have to save during a trade?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Monday said:


> I 100% get what you're saying here. Quite a few of your points were some of my own thoughts as well, so it's kinda nice to see someone else keeping these things in mind. There are quite a few things I like about NH from what I've seen. Still, I'm going to stick with the previous installment until I can actually see people playing it.



It's nice to know I'm not totally alone with these thoughts.

It just takes getting use to, like with NL.
I hated NL the first day I played it.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 20, 2020)

When this game was first shown off at e3 I hated it. It looked bad to me graphically. The crafted I hated. I watched the trailer and direct after and began to love it. I love it so much so far. The walking animation still looks a bit off lol, but I’ll get used to it.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It just takes getting use to, like with NL.
> I hated NL the first day I played it.



Me, too! Way back when NL first came out, I watched the trailers and dismissed it as 'too much'. I continued to play CF for years. lol

I'm a skeptic- but I don't care. New games/consoles need to grow on me. Sometimes they just don't.


----------



## Envy (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The amiibo function was what?
> Meet them but no mention of being able to invite them to move in, and no RV's with the amiibo items?
> Maybe that happens on Harvey's island.



This could be a good thing. The items might be in the game naturally without having to rely on Amiibo cards to get them. Or that's what I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> When this game was first shown off at e3 I hated it. It looked bad to me graphically. The crafted I hated. I watched the trailer and direct after and began to love it. I love it so much so far. The walking animation still looks a bit off lol, but I’ll get used to it.



The plastic hair will take some getting use to, but I saw facial hair! I CAN be John Wick, plus I have a constant 5 o'clock shadow in RL.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've been playing AC since 2005.



I've been playing just as long, but I am super excited as always to get new installment of Animal Crossing. Let's be real, New Leaf changed the direction of the series. It gave us the power to place our homes anywhere we wanted, it made us the mayor, which allowed us to build PWP, and place specific things like the coffee shop. It gave us quick tool swapping. It also gave us legs and pants! No one complained, and we all loved New Leaf. New Horizons is even better, and after seeing the direct today, I am 1,000,000x more excited. Animal Crossing has had some depressing elements to it. (Maybe just to me and others with OCD)


Villagers move to bad spots in the town.
Map is terrible. Takes hours to find a good map, but nothing is ever perfect.
Poor choice as to who moves in the town.
Tools are essential, but take up a good chunk of inventory.



With these up coming changes, we have the power to have the town (our island) the way we want.

We choose where our house goes, we choose where the villagers house goes.
In the direct, nook mentioned 3 villagers have filled an application to move in. I'm almost certain this means we get to look over the applications and approve who moves in.
We get to place (possible) the museum, and other stores.
WE LITERALLY GET TO BUILD THE RIVERS AND TERRAIN!!!!!!!
We get to choose a hemisphere
We get to place furniture outside! I wanted this since the beginning of Animal Crossing!
We get a fancy house modeling system (similar to HHD)
 We get a tool ring (unknown if excluded from inventory space. but hopeful)

As some one who enjoys Animal Crossing, and has played it as long as I do, I am ecstatic anytime they release new mainline game, and anything they can do to improve the experience, I am all open for.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't know how I feel, so don't hate me.
> 
> A few things on my mind.
> 
> ...



Answered your questions in bold


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

Envy said:


> This could be a good thing. The items might be in the game naturally without having to rely on Amiibo cards to get them. Or that's what I'm hoping anyway.



I want to use my amiibo's to move in my usual gang.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want my flat town, with one river that divides it, and no levels.
> 
> Can we still have that?



Did it say you can't.



Aubrey895 said:


> I get what you mean about it not feeling like AC. But there would be complaints from people if it was too similar to the past games.
> 
> I would think you could have a simple river style since you can terraform now.
> 
> ...




Yeah that was one of the biggest issues of City Folk iirc. Too similar to WW.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> Answered your questions in bold



All makes sense, though I hope I can use my amiibo's. It wouldn't feel like home without old mate Wolfgang. 

About holidays. If you don't update, there's no Easter or Christmas?
It's just weird. The update doesn't store on the cart, so.. that's all part of being locked to the one console until it dies I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Did it say you can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just haven't seen a map that only divided into two.

So far they've been three.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> All makes sense, though I hope I can use my amiibo's. It wouldn't feel like home without old mate Wolfgang.
> 
> About holidays. If you don't update, there's no Easter or Christmas?
> It's just weird. The update doesn't store on the cart, so.. that's all part of being locked to the one console until it dies I guess.
> ...



........Absence of evidence

is not

evidence

of absence


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I just haven't seen a map that only divided into two.
> 
> So far they've been three.



That is probably something you would have to do yourself after unlocking the ability to use the terraforming tools. So, while it isn't there on default, you can probably do it because they have given us the tools to do it. It would just take effort to do.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> That is probably something you would have to do yourself after unlocking the ability to use the terraforming tools. So, while it isn't there on default, you can probably do it because they have given us the tools to do it. It would just take effort to do.



Dig a river after turning the unwanted part into land.
I like lots of wide open spaces.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Dig a river after turning the unwanted part into land.
> I like lots of wide open spaces.



Exactly! And then your island can be your own paradise!


----------



## shuba (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want to use my amiibo's to move in my usual gang.


I thought it was heavily implied you could do that.
In the direct, the villager scans an amiibo, and then the character on the amiibo appears in the campsite, saying "thanks for inviting me!"


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

shuba said:


> I thought it was heavily implied you could do that.
> In the direct, the villager scans an amiibo, and then the character on the amiibo appears in the campsite, saying "thanks for inviting me!"



Yep but I don't think I can use my Felyne or Link amiibo's to get Felyne and Epona. 

I do like the new horse villager though!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 20, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yep but I don't think I can use my Felyne or Link amiibo's to get Felyne and Epona.
> 
> I do like the new horse villager though!



The special villagers such as those mentioned along with the Sanrio aren't in the game. However all S1-4 and Welcome amiibo villager cards will allow a villager to move in. 

Basically all villagers in New Leaf minus Sanrio and the special amiibo ones are in.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

SensaiGallade said:


> The special villagers such as those mentioned along with the Sanrio aren't in the game. However all S1-4 and Welcome amiibo villager cards will allow a villager to move in.
> 
> Basically all villagers in New Leaf minus Sanrio and the special amiibo ones are in.



I never moved any series 5 RV villagers in I don't think.

I've got cards for my favs, Wolfgang, Freya, Cherry etc.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 20, 2020)

i brought this up in the other thread but there are perks for people of other cultural and religious backgrounds to have conventional holidays be optional DLC. having DLC holiday events also opens up the opportunity to have each holiday have new items and new holidays to be introduced. it also opens up opportunity for less conventional holidays like kwanzaa or hanukkah-you can pick which to celebrate (or all if you want!) ive also seen multiple people say they dont want to dl holidays bc they felt disruptive to gameplay, which is another good option opened up by holidays being DLC. there are many good possibilities. so it isnt all bad.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

I just think it should already be there, and the choice is to take part, or not, rather than download something that should already be there.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

The more I think about it the weirder it sounds.

It's not a complete game if the first update is right away.

Downloading Easter.
I say it out loud and it sounds absurd.
Downloading holidays in Animal Crossing because why? 

It saves on the console, all the updates/holidays, and they aren't a natural part of the game anymore. 

Seasonal updates. Just like PC.
No. This is wrong.


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 21, 2020)

I get where you're coming from. There are tons of positives, but some weirdness, too. I also dislike seems "phones" and "apps" in the game. And I also don't know how I feel about Nook Miles. I don't want crafting AT ALL, leave it to Stardew. I liked the old economy better. I still don't know a lot of stuff. How many villagers are there, why do we need updates, are there microtransactions... it does feel different, but that's not a bad thing. I think we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The more I think about it the weirder it sounds.
> 
> It's not a complete game if the first update is right away.
> 
> ...



To quote the part that included seasonal npcs at 20:14:
“Through free updates, we plan to introduce special events with seasonal guests and more”

That doesn’t sound like they are removing holidays, it’s more like they are adding on to them, as they say events, and not holidays.

This took a few listens before I understood what It meant, the creators wouldn’t remove staples like these outright, it wouldn’t make sense.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Feb 21, 2020)

In the end, I think this game is going to be amazing. I want to let you know that what we saw on the direct is still subject to change, and It was only showing a very small amount into the game. Give it a try, I think you'll like it as you play. I know that it doesn't feel completely like NL, but that's the fun part about it! We are getting new features to keep us hooked, I think that it'll all work out in the end. The developers know this fanbase and know what we'd want, and I think that it's going to be great.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

But events?
Please don't say online events. 

It wouldn't be, would it?

One reason I've always loved AC is because it's a solo game.
I really don't like online games.

I don't even like trading tbh, but that's the only way to get things sometimes.

Online events would be so PC.


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> But events?
> Please don't say online events.
> 
> It wouldn't be, would it?
> ...


On that, I agree completely. Just ship a complete game on a cartridge and be done with it.
But maybe seasonal updates are for new furniture every year. So that it won't repeat every time?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> On that, I agree completely. Just ship a complete game on a cartridge and be done with it.
> But maybe seasonal updates are for new furniture every year. So that it won't repeat every time?



That would be awesome, and heck yes to the complete game.


----------



## Lisha (Feb 21, 2020)

The only thing I found a little odd is that they were calling seasonal events free updates. It'll be unfortunate if people who do not have internet access are unable to access events if they don't come with the game/have to be downloaded. 

I'm honestly in love with every other change, and I feel like it's important to remember how much they emphasised on things being optional. You can totally choose to not engage with any of the new things that detract from whatever you find charming about the series!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The more I think about it the weirder it sounds.
> 
> It's not a complete game if the first update is right away.
> 
> ...



To stop time travelling to events and also give the chance to add brand new items for each event.


----------



## fink (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I think what I didn't like the most besides the plastic blobs of hair, was the 'Nook Miles Tickets'.
> 
> Why tickets?
> Can't we pay things off and unlock things with good old fashoned AC Bells anymore?



You pay loans off with bells. Tickets are for seperate items and tours. I'm assuming bridges and ramps cost either bells or materials


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 21, 2020)

It could be the seasonal events we all know and love are still in the game, but the updates will introduce special holiday events Nintendo plans out, and rewards us with special unobtainable (limited edition) items. Whether this happens on our own islands, or some player hub, we don't know.

In the past, Animal Crossing games have always had times where you connect online and get special items, such as the 7-11 thing that happened in New Leaf using Spotpass. 

The time travel excuse only works if time travel still exists, as without the ability to time travel, there would be no need to remove or add them when needed. Not to mention, why restrict time travelers from participating in the holiday events at the wrong time? What harm does that do other than spoil the fun for themselves in those actual months. That also means holiday events are for online players only. If you play offline, you're SOL.


----------



## mayortash (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The more I think about it the weirder it sounds.
> 
> It's not a complete game if the first update is right away.
> 
> ...



It?s absolutely a complete game. The fact that extra events aren?t in it doesn?t mean it?s not complete. Think of it like an expansion pack for Pokemon. Is Sword/Shield a complete game? Yes. The expansion pack adds extra stuff to do. That?s what is happening with ACNH but the updates are free.

Also I think folks are forgetting that animal crossing events were always based on real world events. Not everyone can play on Easter or on Halloween or on Christmas. They?re giving out an option to download these events at a time that suits you so you can play the event and not miss out.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 21, 2020)

mayortash said:


> They’re giving out an option to download these events at a time that suits you so you can play the event and not miss out.


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 21, 2020)

> Is Sword/Shield a complete game? Yes.


You might want to find a better example of a complete game.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 21, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> You might want to find a better example of a complete game.



Why isn’t it a complete game? I mean other than only having 400 Pok?mon. Is there something else it’s missing?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 21, 2020)

I think I get what you mean. 

But maybe it'll help if you look at it this way. NH allows you to play the game however you like to. That means, you have absolute control over a lot of different variables. If you want to play a-la Gamecube, with just villagers, Able Sisters, Museum and Nook's, you absolutely can. Maybe you want a flat terrain and keep the deserted island with only a couple of villagers, go for it! Or maybe you want to edit your island entirely, make public projects like NL and make it city-like, you can do that as well.

What I like about NH is that it looks like a very flexible game. It's a game that won't push you nor punish you for going one direction instead of another one. You can play any way you want to. You can even ignore crafting and the Nook Miles system entirely, if you don't care about that, and only use bells. You will still need to pay you mortgage with bells and if you eventually get bored, you might pull some of Nook's challenges on the Nook's Miles. 

I know it might seem like there's A LOT going on, because that was the Direct's objetive: to shed a light on everything/almost everything that the game allows you to do, because that way, it reaches even more players interested in the game. Some folks are all about customization, island decor but others are more about villager interactions, chill environments. I'm a bit of both, which is why I think I'm going to love this game so much. And I'm seeing more and more how NH team has looked past previous entries and incorporated things that were missing. I'm sure we'll have amazing, unique features in NH as well as features from previous that have already been hinted at (for instance, messages in bottles and the glow in the ground).


----------



## mayortash (Feb 21, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> View attachment 231266



Why not though? They haven?t said it?s not how the updates will work. I think it?s feasible to at least speculate that you?ll be able to play Christmas in game before the actual real life date this way.


----------



## iExist (Feb 21, 2020)

I know what you mean, but I just hate the idea of things being permanent. I like that you can terraform.
I totally know what you mean by the grass. It looks like plastic fuzz with a few triangles here and there. I want it to be consistent. Full plastic or full traingle/square/circle.
The shiny plastic thing? Yeah, I agree. But I like that style. Though I do understand others don't.
I also know what you mean about missing old Animal Crossing. But change isn't bad. I'm not sure how to feel, but I'm pretty sure I'll like it. But I don't know you.


----------



## pocky (Feb 21, 2020)

If you buy the physical copy you won?t have much to worry about. Worst case scenario you?ll dislike the game and can just resell it. 

Personally I have come concerns myself. Mainly I?m sad that a lot of the older NPCs are being replaced by younger ones. The new ones are cute at least but I hope the other ones won?t be completely removed. I also still don?t know how to feel about the online events as we don?t have enough information yet. 

Overall though I feel the good things out weigh the bad. It?s just that changes can be a little scary sometimes. Even the events I?m worried about might end up being a really good thing because it?s means that we?ll be getting free updates often. 

 I remember that when FFXIV had a reboot I played the Betas for 2.0 and I was so resistant to the changes I decided that ARR just wasn?t for me. Then 2 years later I decided to give it a shot and I was so in love with it and upset with myself for judging it prematurely. 4 years have passed since then and I?m still playing almost daily.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 21, 2020)

mayortash said:


> Why not though? They haven’t said it’s not how the updates will work. I think it’s feasible to at least speculate that you’ll be able to play Christmas in game before the actual real life date this way.



We don't pick and choose what updates we want and when. The update goes to the queue and everyone needs it to play.

If you stop playing for a long time, the next latest update will be waiting for you. The old one(s) you missed are included in the most recent one. But since we're talking about holidays, and not patches, the holidays will be gone.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 21, 2020)

At the moment, I'm interpreting the events to work in the sense that you update the game and get the event NPCs/celebrations in-game for a week or so. I would imagine that they aren't already in the game so that they can be a little different every year. At least, that what would make sense to me. We just don't know the details yet, which is equally exciting! 

A lot of games do things like this. It's not the closest example to Animal Crossing, but Dead By Daylight for example had Chinese Lunar New Year celebrations in-game for a couple of weeks just recently. It came and went through an update. I think it's a good idea from Nintendo.


----------



## Rainy Day (Feb 21, 2020)

I don't own a switch yet, (it's coming March 13th), but has Nintendo ever done updates in a game that worked like updates in World of Warcraft, for example?  Christmas event lasts two weeks and then goes away until next season.  Could that be how these holiday updates work?


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 21, 2020)

Rainy Day said:


> I don't own a switch yet, (it's coming March 13th), but has Nintendo ever done updates in a game that worked like updates in World of Warcraft, for example?  Christmas event lasts two weeks and then goes away until next season.  Could that be how these holiday updates work?



yes, with splatoon there were splatfests that lasted for about 2 days at a time; you had to update the game frequently too for new weapons and clothing c:


----------



## Iced_Holly (Feb 21, 2020)

They also bring out special-themed online tournaments in Ultimate that last a few days.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Can we still have a simple single river that divides the island in to two large parts without all the levels?
> I don't want to get lost. I liked the flat town of NL style much better, and for me, would be easier to landscape.



We saw that you can build and destroy cliffs. To be fair, it does look it might take awhile of game play to finally be able to do this though. But when you first move to New Leaf, there is nothing! You have to get a permit and then slowly build things and unlock things! 

No one is going to have their ideal island when they first start the game. One of the perks of an Animal Crossing game is making your village really yours! I feel like with all of the terraforming they are giving us with NH, you can literally make the island however you want! You can flatten the land and make a single river! 



John Wick said:


> I think what I didn't like the most besides the plastic blobs of hair, was the 'Nook Miles Tickets'.
> 
> Why tickets?
> Can't we pay things off and unlock things with good old fashoned AC Bells anymore?



Like someone else has already pointed out, I believe the miles are only to pay of your 'trip' of getting to the island and unlocking a few Nook branded things (they might do more, not sure yet). After that, your house and other things should all be bells. 

And the miles are just a nice why to get you to explore the island and do everything it has to offer! I feel like they are a sort of 'tutorial' on how to play the game and let your earn stuff just by playing! It looks like they might also replace the Badge feature that was in New Leaf, but I'm not 100% sure. 



John Wick said:


> The Nook Phone. Bare with me here folks.
> I've had only a mobile phone (not a PC) since 2007, and looking at the Nook Phone with it's Nook miles 'tickets', and the bland UI of the whole inventory made me feel like I went from my Android, to another more bland OS.



Eh, I mean this game is rated E for everyone. So I am sure they didn't want to create a complicated smartphone so kids could easily play. 

To be honest, the phone is not one of the features I'm excited about. But maybe it will grow on me. 



John Wick said:


> I liked Main Street, and having things in a certain place, though it was good to see familiar shop NPC's, I thought, or hoped they would set up shop elsewhere, as it feels like a themed island will be hard with shops everywhere. Though I think we choose where they go?



I do like the Main Street look and feel as well. It was nice and left you full space in your town to not be bogged down by shops. But I will say it will be nice to not have a loading screen to go by the shops. And yes, they give you full control on where to place all the builds and you can even move them later if you decided you want them to go somewhere else! So you can make your own little Main Street! 



John Wick said:


> This feels like Tom Nook/Nintendo is in full control, and we are under the illusion of being in control.



To be honest, I don't know what could possible give you this impression. I am pretty sure the whole idea of the island is so you can have full control. You get to pick where you live; where your villagers live; where the shops are placed; where your river is; where cliffs are; where ponds are; where grass is; where dirt paths are. From the looks of it to me, we have 100% control of the island. Sure we have to pay a debt to Tom Nook and probably won't be able to unlock things until we pay certain amounts, but that's how it's always been.  

I know other have addressed other parts of your concerns, so I'll just leave it at this for now. I do have one question for you though! 

What changes were you hoping to see in New Horizons from the previous games? It seems you don't like a lot of the 'new' features but there must have been something you wanted to see different in the game? If you do like a more simple Animal Crossing, what's wrong with just continuing to play New Leaf?


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I think what I didn't like the most besides the plastic blobs of hair, was the 'Nook Miles Tickets'.
> 
> Why tickets?
> Can't we pay things off and unlock things with good old fashoned AC Bells anymore?
> ...



To answer these questions, I think Nook Miles are just an option you can use in addition to bells. We very clearly saw Nook give bell amounts for the tent and house, so the Nook Miles are either specifically for island upgrades or just an alternate currency that can be used.

Holiday thing could be multiple things. Either the holidays were not finished in time and they decided to patch them in instead of delaying the game again. Or it's an effort to prevent people from time-traveling and spoiling the holidays, especially if the street date is broken. If the latter, once the game's been out for a while and a holiday is over, they probably won't case about people going back to visit them. But this prevents people from going forward to get the items before those who choose to play without time-traveling.

Amiibos can be used to buy posters of villagers (especially those no longer in the game like the Sanrio collab), invite them for the photo shoot, or to invite them to the campsite/Harvey's island. They already said you can use Amiibos to invite people to the island in the Direct.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 26, 2020)

It's been a few days since anyone's posted here but I'll still add my two cents.

I've been playing since 2005 as well and I when I first saw the E3 trailer I was hesitant. I thought that crafting would change the game too much and make it not feel like AC, almost like Nintendo wanted it to blend in with more popular, current games. But after a bit it started to grow on me. I think I'll like terraforming but it is crazy to think how much the game will change!

I think most people who playing CF after WW will agree that it wasn't very good aside from the WiFi functions because the two games are two similar. Plus, adding the city didn't really make the game any more fun than before. In NL we had to unlock more things and I found that to be more enjoyable.

NL also felt like a big departure but it did grow on me. I remember at first I didn't  want to sell to Reese so I tried selling to Timmy/Tommy. When I realized that I'd be losing bells that way though I gave in.

So I think NH will take a bit to get used to for me but I'm not worried about not liking it. 

For holidays, my assumption was that they're updates because they need more time on them, and not having people TT and spoil things was just an added bonus. We haven't seen anything of the holidays, just cutouts of the faces of characters we already know which is why I wondered this. It could be to keep it all a surprise, but I still don't see why they wouldn't at least show the character models if it was all finalized. I don't mind personally having to download them though if that means the end product will be better.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm all good with it now. 

A mod can lock this if they want.


----------

